# Evil tattoos..........?



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

ANybody else got em? (keep it decent)

Heres one of my forearm........


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

What do you consider evil? Are you just talking about tattoos in general?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Thats a cool one...................


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mines not necessarily evil, but it's not nice either


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry...none to add..I have seen MM's, and Haunts', but you have a good one also, Muddog


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment.........I really dig all of your tattoos......pretty evil......

Heres a pic of my other "Evil Tattoo"...........what do ya think?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool tat! I guess that's the same image that's on your shirt?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Heres mine:
http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/noahbody/?action=view&current=tat1.jpg

mud, the one on your arm is unique, me thinks I like.


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

noahbody said:


> Heres mine:
> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/noahbody/?action=view&current=tat1.jpg
> 
> mud, the one on your arm is unique, me thinks I like.



Thats a sweet Reaper Tat ..............how many times do you get people that ask you why you would put that kind of tatto on your body..........I get it all the time.
Some dont understand the ways of the dark!!!!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks.
Never got a negative comment.
Mostly everyone likes it, of course they are also in the club!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Those are cool.
HaunH...i really like yours, plus the pic(lol)
My best bro is loaded with tats, i'll grab some pics.
He gave me a gift cert. to the shop to motiavate me to get mine.
I'll be getting it soon(2months maybe)-not sure,
either a full lenght spinal cord, over my real one(wife hates that idea...more reason to get..LOL)
or crazy looking jeste(got the excat pic, i'll post it for comments)


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Mudd...I really like that one(first pic). Bad [email protected]$ looking i think!


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Hey thanks.......I like it. I like the idea of the spine over yours idea...that would be sick.........


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Mine's not necessarily evil, thoug it is the symbol of evil in the Star Wars universe. I have the Imperial Emblem taking up a good amount of my right shoulder. I'll have to take a pic of it when I get home from work.

I do want to get an evil grinning Jack O' Lantern on the other shoulder because the two things that had the biggest impact on the geek typing this message were Star Wars and Halloween.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

very nice muddog! I like blackwork.

Haunt-yours turned out nice, is that the one Sivart drew up? If so he did a nice job!

None of mine are really evil........except some really religious people may find my kitty to be evil  
I have a great, very detailed Halloween tattoo drawn up by a friend but at over $200. its gonna have to wait a while.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

LHALLOW said:


> Haunt-yours turned out nice, is that the one Sivart drew up? If so he did a nice job!:


Thanks LHallow! Yup - Sivart drew that for me. I love the way he turned out.
There was another pic of it included on the weekly 2 weeks ago but the pictures needed to be 'decent' here


----------



## psychoterror (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's my dragon tat.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Zombie-F said:


> Mine's not necessarily evil, thoug it is the symbol of evil in the Star Wars universe. I have the Imperial Emblem taking up a good amount of my right shoulder. I'll have to take a pic of it when I get home from work.
> 
> 
> I got a Imperial logo tat, as well, I named my company Imperial Construction, my slogan...Building EMPIRES, one wall at a time.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's my imperial tattoo. It needs a little touch-up work.




Now I just gotta find a nice, evil-looking Jack 'O Lantern for the other shoulder.


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

psychoterror said:


> Here's my dragon tat.



Dragon tat is cool, whats the deal with the musical note???


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Here's my imperial tattoo. It needs a little touch-up work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the coloring on this one....


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Thanks LHallow! Yup - Sivart drew that for me. I love the way he turned out.
> There was another pic of it included on the weekly 2 weeks ago but the pictures needed to be 'decent' here


Far be it from me to censor anyones artistic creativity!!!!
Decency is in the eye of the beholder.........just wasnt looking for any hairy man-butt pics............................


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I actually have a consultation booked for tomorrow. It will of course be Hallowe'en themed and run across the small of my back. My only hesitation: isn't there a term of girls with tattoos on that particular spot?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I believe it's called a "tramp stamp"  I have one and I don't feel different. <please do not comment>


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

mudddog91 said:


> Far be it from me to censor anyones artistic creativity!!!!
> Decency is in the eye of the beholder.........just wasnt looking for any hairy man-butt pics............................


hairy man butts LOL!!!

Here's another picture
TrampStamp


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Tramp Stamp....Please, I don't think anyone has ever said anything about me was 'easy'. I think it's very sexy and nice shot Hauntiholik.
If all goes well at the preview tomorrow I'll post a shot once the bandages come off and the swelling goes down ('cause that's not so sexy!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, please post your pictures Katrina.


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> hairy man butts LOL!!!
> 
> Here's another picture
> TrampStamp


Very nice.................


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Zombie-F said:


> Here's my imperial tattoo. It needs a little touch-up work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, great color.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Coasting in neutral? The teeth on the gear aren't meshing with any other gear teeth!
Sausage grinder?
I have been thinking of getting a tatoo of my name on me, then it's just one more thing that I don't have to remember!


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Im gonna try to get a pic of my brothers Tat....its a picture of him morphing into the WOLF.........pretty cool............


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

{img}http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?shopperid=F18N4C5374RL8H7GAPH9SE4RHPBJFFME&userid=icemanfred&album_id=169343&image_id=0{/img}


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

icemanfred said:


> {img}http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?shopperid=F18N4C5374RL8H7GAPH9SE4RHPBJFFME&userid=icemanfred&album_id=169343&image_id=0{/img}


Here, I fixed it for ya.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> Here, I fixed it for ya.


Fixed again (need the url to be a link of the image, not the page)









Problem is that's the thumbnail. It's using javascript to call up the image so there is no path to the enlarged version that can be seen.

By the way it's a very cool tattoo.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Iceman! That definately has a lot of character!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Haunt - the way you fixed it worked just fine. I could see the big version


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

LHALLOW said:


> Haunt - the way you fixed it worked just fine. I could see the big version


Yes, if you click the link to see it. But it was tried using the







. So I thought I would help. I know Haunt knows how to do this. It just wasn't an image link.


----------



## psychoterror (Mar 1, 2006)

mudddog91 said:


> Dragon tat is cool, whats the deal with the musical note???


The music note and guitar comes from when I was in music.


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

psychoterror said:


> The music note and guitar comes from when I was in music.


Got it...........pretty cool.


----------

